# Need a plant ID



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

Anyone have any guesses? Much appreciated!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Gratiola virginiana_


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

thanks!


----------

